# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Questionários - Testa os teus conhecimentos

## João Magano

Questionários - Testa os teus conhecimentos:

A que causa se pode associar o crescimento excessivo de bacterias no aquario ? 
Em que é convertido pelas bacterias o Amoniaco ? 
O que é mais toxico para os peixes ? 
Se o Ph desce que outro valor é importante medir ? 
Que efeito tem a subida do Ph sobre o Amoniaco ?
O que NÃO é eliminado pelo carvão activado ?
A filtragem Biologica baseia-se em ?
Como subir o PH ?
Onde se fixam as bacterias nos filtros de leito fluído ?
Que tipo de filtragem é efectuada através do Carvão Activado ?
Qual o efeito negativo do crescimento de algas ?
Qual o erro mais comum nas Trocas Parciais de Agua (TPA) ? 
De que modo entra o amoníaco no aquario ?
Que significam as letras Kh ?
O termo Nitrificação NÃO se refere a ?
Qual o efeito do uso de Antibioticos nas bactérias benéficas ?
O que aumenta a oxigenação do aquário ?
Que deves ponderar ao escolher um novo peixe para o aquário ?
Qual a principal função do escumador ?
O valor do Ph durante a noite ... ?
Cianobactérias - Para as combater devemos ?
HQI - Duração
O valor do Ph da agua do mar é ?
O valor do Ph do Kalkwasser é ?
Qual a função de uma sump ?
O que NÃO é um beneficio da utilização dum Refugio ?
Jaubert - Qual das seguintes é uma caracteristica unica deste sistema ?
Qual destas famílias de peixes NÃO é considerada reef safe ?
Para qual destes corais, a luz NÃO é fundamental ?
Como deve ser adicionado o Kalkwasser ?
Qual destes peixes se alimenta de parasitas que vivem nas conchas das Tridacnas ?

----------


## João Magano

Nesta votação os votos NÃO são publicos e permite multipla escolha.

----------


## João Magano

2 votos   :EEK!:   :SbQuestion2: .  Assim é dificil tirar conclusões   :Icon Cry:  .

----------


## Constantino Filho

Sinceramente não gosto da idéia de ser testado ainda mais em se tratando de um Hobby ligado ao aquarismo.
Acho inclusive que esta prática inibe o usuário novo que vem a cata de ajuda e o fato de ser argüido logo de início pode causar desgosto ao Site.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Como o saber não ocupa espaço, quanto mais, também em qualidade, melhor...

----------


## Mauricio Foz

O voto não é publico, ninguem é obrigado a votar, e qualquer usuário pode usufruir continua e initerruptamente do forum sem jamais participar dos testes.

Entretanto se quiser avaliar seus conhecimentos pode por livre e expontanea vontade participar.

É valido sim! 

Mesmo porque se não souber a resposta é um bom momento para consultar. De forma nenhuma é constrangedor ou humilhante, eu considero isso sim um estímulo ao conhecimento.

----------

